# Emma Watson: Jetzt will sie richtig durchstarten



## Mandalorianer (11 Juli 2011)

*Nach der "Harry Potter"-Ära
Emma Watson: Jetzt will sie richtig durchstarten
​*
Nach zehn Jahren und acht Filmen ist Emma Watson (21) nun fertig mit Harry Potter. 
Bei der großen Premiere flossen eine Menge Tränen, aber die Schauspielerin trauert nicht zu sehr der Vergangenheit nach,
sondern blickt entschlossen in die Zukunft.

*TorontoSun.com erzählte Emma,* dass sie auf neue Herausforderungen brenne und sich erstmalig auch richtig gewappnet dafür fühle: „Wenn ich den neuen Film sehe, fühle ich mich, als ob ich in den zehn Jahren wirklich etwas gelernt habe. Zum ersten Mal fühle ich mich wirklich wie eine Schauspielerin und ich habe eine Vorstellung, was ich alles erreichen kann. Und das ist sehr aufregend.“ Kein Wunder, dass Emma motiviert ist. Kaum jemand kann in ihrem Alter eine solche Erfahrung aufweisen. „Ich habe mit Tieren und Special Effects gearbeitet, ich habe ernsthafte Stunts absolviert und mit einigen der besten Schauspieler der Welt gearbeitet“, erzählt Emma und sie ist sich sicher: „Es hätte kein besseres Training geben können. Ich fühle mich, als ob ich die schwierigste und härteste Film-Schule der Welt abgeschlossen hätte und ich kann nicht glauben, wie viel Glück ich hatte. Jetzt bin ich ehrgeizig, dies auch einzusetzen, um gute Arbeit zu leisten.“

Am November wird sie bereits mit der britischen Produktion *„My Week with Marilyn“* im Kino zu sehen sein, nächstes Jahr folgt *„The Perks of Being a Wallflower“.* Dort steht sie zusammen mit Johnny Simmons (24) vor der Kamera, mit dem sie angeblich auch privat anbandelt.


*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (27 Aug. 2011)

was soll sie auch anderes sagen


----------

